# Oscar Predictions 2003



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Too bad we can't organize a contest. Oh well.

My picks:

Best Picture: Chicago (Sorry, Lord Of The Rings)
Best Animated Feature: Spirit (Dreamworks)
Best Animated Feature that I really want to win the Oscar: Spirited Away


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

not my choices, but the way i think they will fall...

best pic-the hours
best director-martin scorsese
best actor-daniel day lewis
best actress-jullianne moore
best s, actress-kathy bates
best s. actor-chistopher walkin


my prediction for best picture next year????the return of the king and peter jackson gets the nod for best director(which is only just, as awards should go to completed movies anyway-lol)

best no justice in this world award-no nod for richard gere for chicago or andy serkis for LOTR:TTT


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jrjcd _
> *best actor-daniel day lewis
> *


The Academy has a love affair with Jack Nicholson, I sometimes feel that either he's nominiated and wins or isn't nominated at all...


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

too true, but in jack's case, he'll probably make a kazillion more films before he leaves this mortal coil as opposed to lewis, who you never know might decide to move to an ashram for the rest of his life tomorrow and never make another film...THAT'S why i think that he might win this year...


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

I still go for Tom Hanks in Road to Perdition, of course I've missed the nominated movies.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Less than 10 days away..... BUMP


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Less than 24 hours.... bump!


----------



## Eyedox (Nov 25, 2002)

I predict Saddam Hussein will win both best actor and bullsh*t artist.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Z'Loth _
> *My picks:
> 
> Best Picture: Chicago (Sorry, Lord Of The Rings)
> ...


Well, looks like I was right for Best Picture, and halway right for Best Animated Feature. The critics that I had read said that either _Ice Age_ or _Lilo and Stitch_ will win, and that _Spirited Away_ should win.


----------

